# vermont american router/saber saw table #396



## ckristi (Dec 25, 2015)

I just inherited a vermont american router/saber saw table #396. Does anyone know where I can get a manual for this?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't be of help but welcome to the forum. I'm sure some one here will find it for you though


----------



## ckristi (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. Just got the table and some new bits & looking forward to trying; if I can figure it out.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
got question just ask!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got one of these tables - model 23463. Probably very similar to yours. I've got the manual but it will take me a while to scan the manual and upload if it will help.

In the meantime, if it is similar, I can try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> I've got one of these tables - model 23463. Probably very similar to yours. I've got the manual but it will take me a while to scan the manual and upload if it will help.
> 
> In the meantime, if it is similar, I can try to answer any questions you may have.


You're the man, Vince...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nickp said:


> You're the man, Vince...


Thanks Nick - the wife says that's still up to a vote :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I've got one of these tables - model 23463. Probably very similar to yours. I've got the manual but it will take me a while to scan the manual and upload if it will help.
> 
> In the meantime, if it is similar, I can try to answer any questions you may have.


don't you ever upgrade...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> don't you ever upgrade...


I'm one of those guys that has been planning "the deluxe, best ever, last one your gonna need" router table - haven't got there yet.

I put a router plate in the side extension of my table saw - didn't like it there.

I've had this table for a long time - have my fixed base from my PC690 mounted on there and through the motor in when I need a table otherwise use the plunge base for freehand. I've been thinking of getting rid of this table for a long time - much like Rick's insulation, still procrastinating. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I'm one of those guys that has been planning "the deluxe, best ever, last one your gonna need" router table - haven't got there yet.
> 
> I put a router plate in the side extension of my table saw - didn't like it there.
> 
> I've had this table for a long time - have my fixed base from my PC690 mounted on there and through the motor in when I need a table otherwise use the plunge base for freehand. I've been thinking of getting rid of this table for a long time - much like Rick's insulation, still procrastinating. :grin:


here's a dumpster dove special...
Lotta pieces...


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Stick,

That's a great looking table. Is the handle up front part of a router lift?

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Potowner1 said:


> Hey Stick,
> 
> That's a great looking table. Is the handle up front part of a router lift?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photo.


thanks...
that is the adjustment handle but that is where I store it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> I'm one of those guys that has been planning "the deluxe, best ever, last one your gonna need" router table - haven't got there yet.
> 
> I put a router plate in the side extension of my table saw - didn't like it there.
> 
> I've had this table for a long time - have my fixed base from my PC690 mounted on there and through the motor in when I need a table otherwise use the plunge base for freehand. I've been thinking of getting rid of this table for a long time - much like Rick's insulation, still procrastinating. :grin:


Funny guy . I read this once already but had missed the last part lol


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !



Gary


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Funny guy . I read this once already but had missed the last part lol


You must be slipping in your old age, Rick.:grin::grin:

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> You must be slipping in your old age, Rick.:grin::grin:
> 
> Herb


And then some :|


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> You must be slipping in your old age, Rick.:grin::grin:
> 
> Herb


We're not reminding him enough.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> We're not reminding him enough.


no good...
selective memory...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> no good...
> selective memory...


Yes , beer good , insulation bad. That's as much as can remember


----------



## ckristi (Dec 25, 2015)

sorry it looks completely different, but thanks for trying


----------



## Markstach (Nov 27, 2020)

woodknots said:


> I've got one of these tables - model 23463. Probably very similar to yours. I've got the manual but it will take me a while to scan the manual and upload if it will help.
> 
> In the meantime, if it is similar, I can try to answer any questions you may have.


have you been able to upload the scans of your manual? Or if you have, can you upload them again? Or could you email them to me?


----------



## Littlered47 (Jun 15, 2021)

woodknots said:


> I've got one of these tables - model 23463. Probably very similar to yours. I've got the manual but it will take me a while to scan the manual and upload if it will help.
> 
> In the meantime, if it is similar, I can try to answer any questions you may have.


Good Afternoon!

Any chance you scanned the manual and could send to me via email?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Markstach


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Littlered47


----------

